# 2013 Chevy 2500 HD Crew



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

2013 Chevy 2500 HD Crew Cab $35,900

Western 8' pro plus ultramount 2 
Western Tornado spreader / 1.5 yd

65k miles 
Balance of bumper to bumper extended warranty to 2020 or 120k miles

see ad at Commercial Truck Trader

https://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2013-Chevrolet-Silverado-2500hd--122564942


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

The equipment is available to be sold separate from the truck 

Pro Plus 8' Ultramount 2 Plow side -3k

Tornado 1.5yd spreader with truck side - 3k


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice truck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Philbilly


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

Plow pics


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

3 wire plow?


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

2 wire


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

Truck price reduced $33,900 with all equipment


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

what would you want for the spreader


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

Truck is sold,

Thanks for the inquiry


----------

